# Halfords Cycle care plan opinion



## AlCouper (11 Jun 2021)

Hi everyone, I bought a new bike from Halfords last November and paid an extra £80 for the 3 year care plan which I thought was good value. My bike was stolen in April and wasn't recovered so after a month of looking I bought another one from Halfords. When I picked my new bike up I asked the sales assistant to transfer my care plan to my new bike and was shocked to be told I would need to buy a new one as even though there was still two and a half years still to run on the care plan I purchased just 6 months earlier. I was advised to call customer services which when I did and was told again "the plan is not transferrable" and I would need to buy a new one. I feel as though I've been a victim of theft twice now and would be interested to know your thoughts on this and whether you think this is fair and I'm being unreasonable in expecting the plan to be transferable or not.


----------



## Oldhippy (11 Jun 2021)

Appalling in my opinion. Halfords are c*ap.


----------



## ianrauk (11 Jun 2021)

@Oldhippy beat me to it.
Very poor from Halfords. But it's what we have come to expect from a car parts shop.
You could escalate to head office but I'm afraid that would get you nowhere.
Call them out on twitter if you have an account


----------



## 13 rider (11 Jun 2021)

Considering you bought your second bike from halfords they had 2 profits from you I would have expected them to transfer the plan or charge for 6 months to make up the plan but not surprised that when dealing a national company the Customer service is appalling and profit is put first


----------



## vickster (11 Jun 2021)

What do the Ts & Cs say that you agreed to when taking the plan out? If nothing, escalate
Although I personally wouldn't use Halfords for ongoing maintenance


----------



## mjr (11 Jun 2021)

Can you check your paperwork to see when you were told it was not transferable to a new bike from them? It is not mentioned on https://www.halfords.com/bikes/cyclecare/leisure-cyclecare---hydraulic-brake-3-year-730279.html so this smacks of selling you effectively an insurance that you possibly could not use in full and it may be misselling.

I think you have bren victimised four times but I have a very low opinion of "half odds" and their random service quality.


----------



## Lovacott (11 Jun 2021)

These plans are never worth the money. Most big retailers offer them simply as a way of making extra profit for doing nothing.


----------



## AlCouper (11 Jun 2021)

mjr said:


> Can you check your paperwork to see when you were told it was not transferable to a new bike from them? It is not mentioned on https://www.halfords.com/bikes/cyclecare/leisure-cyclecare---hydraulic-brake-3-year-730279.html so this smacks of selling you effectively an insurance that you possibly could not use in full and it may be misselling.
> 
> I think you have bren victimised four times but I have a very low opinion of "half odds" and their random service quality.



That's very helpful to know and will form part of my complaint when i get started on that. I understood it would be similar to a car service plan or warranty which are nearly always transferable to a new owner if you sell your car. Thanks so much for checking this!


----------



## Teamfixed (11 Jun 2021)

I buy the odd inner tube from them but nothing else. Not worth it in my opinion. Bikes don't really have service intervals, You're better off looking stuff up as and when its needed I would say.
Hindsight Eh?


----------



## Noodle Legs (11 Jun 2021)

There’s a reason they’re nicknamed *Halfrauds…..*


----------



## mjr (11 Jun 2021)

Noodle Legs said:


> There’s a reason they’re nicknamed *Halfrauds…..*


Is there? I prefer "half odds" because I reckon that's about the chance you get someone who knows one end of a bike from the other. I don't think they often stoop to deliberate fraud, even in this case: it might be a bait-and-switch fraud, but it smells more like misselling due to bad processes/QA.


----------



## AlCouper (11 Jun 2021)

mjr said:


> Is there? I prefer "half odds" because I reckon that's about the chance you get someone who knows one end of a bike from the other. I don't think they often stoop to deliberate fraud, even in this case: it might be a bait-and-switch fraud, but it smells more like misselling due to bad processes/QA.



Seems like I'm making some progress already as now being told by Halfords if I provide proof of purchase they'll cancel the old plan and give me a new one. It seems there's no facility for transferring so that's hopefully a result, I think it's more of an admin/process issue as you say - spot on.

Thanks again and everyone else for your thoughts.


----------



## stoatsngroats (11 Jun 2021)

If it isn’t transferable, it might be good to understand whether that is between owners, or between bikes, and I would expect that to be in the T&Cs, and in detail, as if it just says not transferable and nothing else, that seems to be the end of the line for that enquiry.
If so, is it possible to cancel, as that may release some of the original £80 back to you at least?

Going forward, I think it best to get yourself up to speed with what a bike service actually does, March of which will most likely be ‘check & adjust’ things, which you can do yourself.
For the more detailed things, try to find a local bike shop and ask them to give it an annual ‘once over’ check, which you won’t need for a year or so if you can keep things good in the meantime.


----------



## Cycleops (11 Jun 2021)

I'm going to go against the grain here. 
I don't see it's any different to buying anything else like a TV or a kitchen appliance, that don't have transferable service agreements so why should bikes be any different?
What they do for the money is pitiably little, just check, adjust and lubricate. These agreements are really a waste of money as the time you might have need of it it will be outside the period. Halfords know they are onto a money maker while have to do almost nothing.


----------



## Darius_Jedburgh (11 Jun 2021)

£80 for three years care sounds cheap. What do you get for that? I doubt it will be three full services so what exactly has OP bought?

If all he gets is a basic once over then he would be better off keeping his money and spending an hour on utube or something similar and learning a little bit about bike basics. 

I've been around the block a bit (a lot???) and there's no way I'd pay that sort of money for a care plan....for anything. 

Keep your money. Halfrauds are seldom worth the trouble unless you are really desperate.


----------



## Lovacott (11 Jun 2021)

Darius_Jedburgh said:


> £80 for three years care sounds cheap. What do you get for that? I doubt it will be three full services so what exactly has OP bought?


If it was three years worth of full services including parts, I'd be at the front of the queue.

The reality is that it's a couple of basic services where you get 10% off the cost of any parts required.

This is what the £80 deal gets you.







The maximum bike purchase value is £599.


----------



## mjr (11 Jun 2021)

Cycleops said:


> I'm going to go against the grain here.
> I don't see it's any different to buying anything else like a TV or a kitchen appliance, that don't have transferable service agreements so why should bikes be any different?
> What they do for the money is pitiably little, just check, adjust and lubricate. These agreements are really a waste of money as the time you might have need of it it will be outside the period. Halfords know they are onto a money maker while have to do almost nothing.


Have you found the terms and conditions or are you just guessing?

Some household appliance care policies are transferable. Some aren't. It's generally made clear before you buy, in the small print at least. That doesn't seem to be the case here.

Also, I wonder what would happen to a non-transferable TV care policy if your TV gets nicked and you buy a new one from the same shop. I would be rather surprised if they didn't at least offer some sort of goodwill refund for the unused time.


----------



## DRM (11 Jun 2021)

In all honesty I would rather let next doors dog service my bike before Halfords, just watch a few Park Tool videos on you tube that show how to do repairs/maintenance on bikes


----------



## Lovacott (12 Jun 2021)

DRM said:


> In all honesty I would rather let next doors dog service my bike before Halfords, just watch a few Park Tool videos on you tube that show how to do repairs/maintenance on bikes


It's part of the modern day health and safety culture that only fully trained and certified professionals should do anything at all.

So where 30 years ago you'd see people tinkering with their cars outside every other house on a Sunday, it's a rare sight today.

Retailers and utilities play on that culture by selling plans like Homeserve for your plumbing or extended warranties for your washing machine.

Reality is, these plans make handsome profits for those selling them and you will never get back the value you put in.


----------



## FrankCrank (12 Jun 2021)

Many years ago back there, I was doing shiftwork, and fancied a 'ghetto-blaster' type thing to use at work. Got one at a well known high street shop, and the sales staff did there utmost to persuade me to get insurance cover on it - which I declined. I later found out that it didn't cover portable devices - guess you can't blame them for trying.


----------



## Lovacott (12 Jun 2021)

FrankCrank said:


> Many years ago back there, I was doing shiftwork, and fancied a 'ghetto-blaster' type thing to use at work. Got one at a well known high street shop, and the sales staff did there utmost to persuade me to get insurance cover on it - which I declined. I later found out that it didn't cover portable devices - guess you can't blame them for trying.


A little while back, I bought my son a new mobile in Currys PC World in Exeter.

The young sales guy asked me if I wanted insurance cover and I said no.

He then told me that he was legally obliged to go though all of the benefits of the insurance cover so that I fully understood the possible consequences of not buying insurance?

I get the same thing when I collect stuff from Argos. Do I really need an extended warranty for a £30 fast boiling kettle?

Sales staff in these places are pressured into selling these unneeded extras. They are trained in what to say and act out various scenarios during their induction training. Branch managers are judged on the proportion of revenue generated from insurance sales. In fairness to my nearest Halfords, although they've offered me the care plan for each of the three bikes I have bought in the last year, when I declined, they did not persist. No doubt, their manager will be getting a kick up the arse from head office before long.


----------



## DRM (12 Jun 2021)

Lovacott said:


> It's part of the modern day health and safety culture that only fully trained and certified professionals should do anything at all.
> 
> So where 30 years ago you'd see people tinkering with their cars outside every other house on a Sunday, it's a rare sight today.
> 
> ...


The difference with modern cars is the electronics, if you don't have the software and lead you can't do anything, you can still do the basics, service it, replace brake pads/discs etc. but youngsters these days don't want to get dirty, it's really difficult to get a decent apprentice in any profession that is engineering based, but then again when I talk to my work colleagues, a lot of us are now over 50, and like creaking gates, we've had enough of being outside in the rain & cold, getting filthy with no thanks and then being micro managed by people who can't do the job, perhaps they are right to not bother.


----------



## Lovacott (12 Jun 2021)

DRM said:


> The difference with modern cars is the electronics, if you don't have the software and lead you can't do anything, you can still do the basics, service it, replace brake pads/discs etc. but youngsters these days don't want to get dirty, it's really difficult to get a decent apprentice in any profession that is engineering based, but then again when I talk to my work colleagues, a lot of us are now over 50, and like creaking gates, we've had enough of being outside in the rain & cold, getting filthy with no thanks and then being micro managed by people who can't do the job, perhaps they are right to not bother.


It's also the fear of invalidating insurances and warranties.

20 years ago, where I work, if the lights went out we would try and find the cause. Nine times out of ten you'd figure it out and do a repair.

Now, you have to call a company approved electrician and he has to fill out a risk assessment and sign a visitors book before he does the obvious and flicks the circuit breaker from off to on.

Trying to do it yourself could result in the sack.


----------



## AlCouper (12 Jun 2021)

Update!!! After I complained to customer services I received a call from the local store to apologise but reaffirm that the careplan is not transferable. I said in that case I felt as though I had now been stolen from twice as I had paid Halfords for a 3 year service plan but only received 6 months cover. After I said this all of a sudden there was a change of heart and I was told if I could provide proof of purchase they would give me a whole new plan on my new bike, which they duly did at no charge. To be honest I've found all the store staff pretty helpful and friendly, bar one. Thanks again for all your input!


----------



## chris-suffolk (12 Jun 2021)

AlCouper said:


> Update!!! After I complained to customer services I received a call from the local store to apologise but reaffirm that the careplan is not transferable. I said in that case I felt as though I had now been stolen from twice as I had paid Halfords for a 3 year service plan but only received 6 months cover. After I said this all of a sudden there was a change of heart and I was told if I could provide proof of purchase they would give me a whole new plan on my new bike, which they duly did at no charge. To be honest I've found all the store staff pretty helpful and friendly, bar one. Thanks again for all your input!



I'm still not sure I'd use Halfords for servicing my bike, even if I had a paid for service plan. Thankfully it's worth more than their £599 limit, so not a dilemma I'm likely to face.


----------



## 13 rider (12 Jun 2021)

AlCouper said:


> Update!!! After I complained to customer services I received a call from the local store to apologise but reaffirm that the careplan is not transferable. I said in that case I felt as though I had now been stolen from twice as I had paid Halfords for a 3 year service plan but only received 6 months cover. After I said this all of a sudden there was a change of heart and I was told if I could provide proof of purchase they would give me a whole new plan on my new bike, which they duly did at no charge. To be honest I've found all the store staff pretty helpful and friendly, bar one. Thanks again for all your input!


Thankfully some good news ,but really you had a lot off hassle to get something that common sense should have been straight forward swap the plan to new bike 
Wishing you many happy miles on your new bike


----------



## SkipdiverJohn (12 Jun 2021)

Whoever dreamed up the scheme and worked out the pricing, probably did so on the basis of most customers not keeping or actively using their bikes for the whole three years. Their thinking probably goes along the line that most buyers get a bike when they make some sort of keep fit/lose weight resolution, don't keep it up for very long, then sell the bike or stick it in the shed. THerefore most of the potential value in such plans is not drawn down on by the customer so equates to pure profit.


----------



## Cycleops (12 Jun 2021)

Rather than despairing in the non transferable plan the OP should hopefully be rejoicing in the fact that as The Who said he 'Wont get fooled again'.


----------



## Lovacott (12 Jun 2021)

SkipdiverJohn said:


> Whoever dreamed up the scheme and worked out the pricing, probably did so on the basis of most customers not keeping or actively using their bikes for the whole three years. Their thinking probably goes along the line that most buyers get a bike when they make some sort of keep fit/lose weight resolution, don't keep it up for very long, then sell the bike or stick it in the shed. THerefore most of the potential value in such plans is not drawn down on by the customer so equates to pure profit.


Up until I started commuting a year ago, my Apollo had been out about half a dozen times in six years and done a total of about 60 miles. All of it on the nice tarmac cycle path which runs by the river, all of it in the summer in nice dry weather. I'd say that's pretty typical of the average Hal fords bike.


----------



## Lovacott (12 Jun 2021)

SkipdiverJohn said:


> Therefore most of the potential value in such plans is not drawn down on by the customer so equates to pure profit.



"Unlimited inner tube replacements" sounds like good value until you consider that your local Half ords is probably about ten miles away from where you get the puncture and they are also probably closed at the time. So chances are, you'll fix the puncture yourself rather than walk the bike the ten miles to the store.

That said, you could live opposite a Halfrods and pop in daily for new front and back tubes so there is some risk on their part.

I wonder if any readers of this site have milked the Hlafords Cycle Care Plan?


----------



## DRM (12 Jun 2021)

Lovacott said:


> It's also the fear of invalidating insurances and warranties.
> 
> 20 years ago, where I work, if the lights went out we would try and find the cause. Nine times out of ten you'd figure it out and do a repair.
> 
> ...


Tell me about it, the idiots that instigate all this tosh don’t get a move on to fill out work permits, sign you in, make you sit and watch an induction video, all the while the bill is going up by the minute, as for work permits 99.9% of people who fill them in have absolutely no idea what you’re doing and how you’re going to do it, and we wonder why nothing gets done and everything goes over budget


----------



## homebuilds (12 Jun 2021)

This is an extract taken from the Consumer Rights Act 2015

_In England and Wales you have a limit of six years from the date of the breach of contract (the date when the faulty goods were supplied) in which to make a claim against the trader. This works a little differently in Scotland where you have a limit of five years to make a claim, starting from the time you became aware the goods were faulty._​_This does not mean that goods have to last the five or six years; it depends on what is reasonable for the type of goods supplied._​
One would expect a bike, tv, fridge, etc to last more than a year, hence the reason I never purchase care plans or extended warranties on anything. There's plenty of advice on YouTube on how to look after & service your bike.


----------



## Lovacott (12 Jun 2021)

DRM said:


> Tell me about it, the idiots that instigate all this tosh don’t get a move on to fill out work permits, sign you in, make you sit and watch an induction video, all the while the bill is going up by the minute, as for work permits 99.9% of people who fill them in have absolutely no idea what you’re doing and how you’re going to do it, and we wonder why nothing gets done and everything goes over budget


I spent 7 years in Australia working in resources and you couldn't take a piss unless you were trained and qualified to do so. 

That really hurt.


----------



## brucers (12 Jun 2021)

Although I do not doubt they are right, the name of this game is polite hassle. I would go higher up, even find an email of a director. Look for some goodwill etc. As regards the new bike, is there any scope for returning it, like a cooling off period or whatever?


----------



## DRM (12 Jun 2021)

Lovacott said:


> I spent 7 years in Australia working in resources and you couldn't take a piss unless you were trained and qualified to do so.
> 
> That really hurt.


Was at one site where the induction video wouldn’t play, the security guard had given me the multiple guess sheet which was to accompany the video, I asked him where is the fire muster point, in the car park by the gate, says he, I gave him the sheet of questions filled in and answered correctly, the fire point being the one I couldn’t have known, he was astounded having not seen the company’s award winning video, this was a Wednesday and would have been the 9th one I’d have had to endure that week up to that point!


----------



## Lovacott (12 Jun 2021)

DRM said:


> This was a Wednesday and would have been the 9th one I’d have had to endure that week up to that point!


I did sixteen site inductions in seven years and all of them were exactly the same. Don't wolf whistle at women, don't get on a forklift unless you have a licence (etc etc).

On the plus side, I got paid for all of them and I got free lunches into the bargain.


----------



## mjr (12 Jun 2021)

Lovacott said:


> I did sixteen site inductions in seven years and all of them were exactly the same. Don't wolf whistle at women, don't get on a forklift unless you have a licence (etc etc).


I know it sounds obvious but some people do need to be told. A local pet shop chain MD was convicted after dropping a pallet on a worker. Turned out his forklift licence had expired years ago, which he then lied about at first. I guess no-one made him sit through the site safety video.

Hopefully they were insured and they hadn't got a new forklift without transferring the plan.


----------



## Lovacott (13 Jun 2021)

chris-suffolk said:


> I think I read somewhere that the average new bike does 300 miles before being discarded in the shed. If you factor in the minority of bikes that get used and do (potentially) 1000's of miles, then 60 may not be far off the mark for the remainder.


One of the blokes I work with expressed amazement that I was changing my chain and freewheel after less than a year when he'd never once had a problem with his chain in over seven years. I asked him how often he rode his bike and he said a couple of times a year on the local cycle trail with the kids. That's about twenty miles per year over seven years on a flat cycle path as opposed to five thousand miles of commuting over hills in all weathers.


----------



## simongt (13 Jun 2021)

Lovacott said:


> One of the blokes I work with expressed amazement that I was changing my chain and freewheel after less than a year when he'd never once had a problem with his chain in over seven years. I asked him how often he rode his bike and he said a couple of times a year on the local cycle trail with the kids. That's about twenty miles per year over seven years on a flat cycle path as opposed to five thousand miles of commuting over hills in all weathers.


This is a bit like the folk at work are amazed that I habitually commmute the 12 miles each way; 'Oh you're so brave.' 'I couldn't / wouldn't do it' etc., etc.. I average around 4500 miles a year simply commuting and shopping etc., almost as far as our car does in the same time. 
Some odd, hypocritial folk out there - !


----------



## Lovacott (13 Jun 2021)

simongt said:


> This is a bit like the folk at work are amazed that I habitually commmute the 12 miles each way; 'Oh you're so brave.' 'I couldn't / wouldn't do it' etc., etc.. I average around 4500 miles a year simply commuting and shopping etc., almost as far as our car does in the same time.
> Some odd, hypocritial folk out there - !


I've done sixty more miles on my bike this year than I have in the car. It was 560 more miles but a car trip to North Wales two weeks ago narrowed the gap.


----------



## Lovacott (13 Jun 2021)

mjr said:


> A local pet shop chain MD was convicted after dropping a pallet on a worker. Turned out his forklift licence had expired years ago, which he then lied about at first. I guess no-one made him sit through the site safety video.


Not being nit picky, but in the UK, there is no such thing as a fork lift licence. It's simply a requirement that staff are trained and a record of training is kept. Commonly referred to as a "forklift ticket". It's a record of formal training but it isn't a legal requirement to have one.

In Australia, they went way from this system in 2008 and actually made it an offence to operate a forklift on private property without a full forklift licence. It's linked to your driving licence and can be checked online by any prospective employer.


----------



## mjr (13 Jun 2021)

Lovacott said:


> Not being nit picky, but in the UK, there is no such thing as a fork lift licence. It's simply a requirement that staff are trained and a record of training is kept.


You knew what I meant. He still should have had some sort of refresher and competency check in the last decade!


----------



## Lovacott (13 Jun 2021)

mjr said:


> You knew what I meant. He still should have had some sort of refresher and competency check in the last decade!


I get exactly what you are saying but that is the problem with the current system. It's currently acceptable to take on an 18 year old kid and give him a bit of paper saying he's had some "in house training".

That's why the Aussies changed to a central licencing system. Eighteen year old kids were getting killed on forklifts.

The forklift trainer who does our guys (me included) wishes they would make it mandatory for all operators to have a proper licence.


----------



## Profpointy (13 Jun 2021)

FrankCrank said:


> Many years ago back there, I was doing shiftwork, and fancied a 'ghetto-blaster' type thing to use at work. Got one at a well known high street shop, and the sales staff did there utmost to persuade me to get insurance cover on it - which I declined. I later found out that it didn't cover portable devices - guess you can't blame them for trying.



I remember buying a TV from Richer Sounds, a rather good shop overall, and the guy mentioned extended warranty as he was doubtless required to by management, and I was about to politely decline but may have accidentally snorted out loud and he said "I don't blame you mate" and no more was said. Great service though as the shop guy helped me carry it home to my flat - admittedly it wasn't far but still above and beyond the call of duty


----------



## Lovacott (13 Jun 2021)

Profpointy said:


> I remember buying a TV from Richer Sounds, a rather good shop overall, and the guy mentioned extended warranty as he was doubtless required to by management, and I was about to politely decline but may have accidentally snorted out loud and he said "I don't blame you mate" and no more was said. Great service though as the shop guy helped me carry it home to my flat - admittedly it wasn't far but still above and beyond the call of duty


Richer Sounds in Exeter is a must visit every time I go into the city.


----------



## FrankCrank (14 Jun 2021)

Profpointy said:


> I remember buying a TV from Richer Sounds, a rather good shop overall, and the guy mentioned extended warranty as he was doubtless required to by management, and I was about to politely decline but may have accidentally snorted out loud and he said "I don't blame you mate" and no more was said. Great service though as the shop guy helped me carry it home to my flat - admittedly it wasn't far but still above and beyond the call of duty


I think the Richer Sounds in Reading is still going - great shop. I've got here some of the stuff I bought there nearly 30 years back, and still performing well. Proper gear from a proper shop


----------



## Lovacott (14 Jun 2021)

FrankCrank said:


> I think the Richer Sounds in Reading is still going - great shop. I've got here some of the stuff I bought there nearly 30 years back, and still performing well. Proper gear from a proper shop


Hi fi retail is something which has been properly screwed over by online trading. People go into Richer Sounds, touch the stuff, get a demo and then buy the kit from Amazon for £20 less. Camera shops have suffered the same fate.


----------



## mjr (14 Jun 2021)

Lovacott said:


> Hi fi retail is something which has been properly screwed over by online trading. People go into Richer Sounds, touch the stuff, get a demo and then buy the kit from Amazon for £20 less. Camera shops have suffered the same fate.


Did the unpleasant sales experience with care plan pushy selling also contribute to that?


----------



## Lovacott (14 Jun 2021)

mjr said:


> Did the unpleasant sales experience with care plan pushy selling also contribute to that?


I suppose if your margins have been driven down by online competition, you have to try and claw them back somehow or another?

Fact is though, faulty manufacturing tends to show up within the first months of use so buying extended warranties is just a waste of money.

I feel sorry for the spotty kids who are judged on how many of these plans they sell.


----------



## DRM (14 Jun 2021)

Lovacott said:


> Not being nit picky, but in the UK, there is no such thing as a fork lift licence. It's simply a requirement that staff are trained and a record of training is kept. Commonly referred to as a "forklift ticket". It's a record of formal training but it isn't a legal requirement to have one.
> 
> In Australia, they went way from this system in 2008 and actually made it an offence to operate a forklift on private property without a full forklift licence. It's linked to your driving licence and can be checked online by any prospective employer.


It’s actually referred to as a fork truck licence, even though it’s just a training course, with a bit of paper at the end of it, despite people passing the training the lunatics then treat them like a cross between a racing car and a battering ram, then when it all goes wrong, it’s the truck that’s faulty, the damage I’ve seen over the years must be in to millions to get rectified, it doesn’t help that those in charge let them get away with it, but when they bite people get badly hurt, it doesn’t help that some places have in house training, but you can’t take it with you, if you go to an external provider it’s yours until it expires.


----------



## simongt (14 Jun 2021)

And the best part is that at 68, I'm nearly twice the age of many of the staff I'm referring to - !


----------



## simongt (14 Jun 2021)

In our firm, because of previous experience, they are pretty tough on those who transgress safe forklift driving. All our counterbalance trucks are fitted with a device which if the truck hits something, an e-mail is promptly raised to the supervisor. Oh, and the truck also goes into 'tortoise mode'.  I caused one to do this recently simply by shutting the battery compartment door too hard whilst it was stationary - !


----------



## DRM (14 Jun 2021)

simongt said:


> In our firm, because of previous experience, they are pretty tough on those who transgress safe forklift driving. All our counterbalance trucks are fitted with a device which if the truck hits something, an e-mail is promptly raised to the supervisor. Oh, and the truck also goes into 'tortoise mode'.  I caused one to do this recently simply by shutting the battery compartment door too hard whilst it was stationary - !


Toyota by any chance, on iSite? Also do they have the blue beacon of shame fitted too, just to reinforce the point!


----------



## simongt (14 Jun 2021)

Nope, all our FLTs; counterbalance, clamp and VNA are Jungheinrich - !


----------



## DRM (14 Jun 2021)

simongt said:


> Nope, all our FLTs; counterbalance, clamp and VNA are Jungheinrich - !


They all have variations on a theme, it’s the answer to a problem no one has, drive it in a bumpy yard and the shock sensor goes off, sometimes they’re turned so far down it might as well not be there


----------



## Dag Hammar (14 Jun 2021)

Lovacott said:


> I suppose if your margins have been driven down by online competition, you have to try and claw them back somehow or another?
> 
> Fact is though, faulty manufacturing tends to show up within the first months of use so buying extended warranties is just a waste of money.
> 
> I feel sorry for the spotty kids who are judged on how many of these plans they sell.



You’ve hit the nail on the head with your summary of how staff ( not just spotty kids) are judged on how many service plans or warranties they sell. I used to work in retail and can say without fear of contradiction that selling service plans / warranties / extended guarantees are the holy grail as far as management are concerned. 
The profit margin on these is huge and the salesperson earns a good wedge of commission for selling them.


----------



## Cycleops (14 Jun 2021)

How did a thread on Halfords pitiful care plan turn into a discussion on fork lift trucks


----------



## mustang1 (14 Jun 2021)

I usually would not take that plan out for a bike. For a car, yeah probably, but not bike.
From a moral pov, yeah I think Halfords should transfer the policy over but I guess the "contract" says otherwise. Still might be worth calling head office as they might surprise you.

Out of interest, does that policy include parts or just labour? My guess is the latter.


----------



## mjr (14 Jun 2021)

Dag Hammar said:


> The profit margin on these is huge and the salesperson earns a good wedge of commission for selling them.


The misselling penalties take a big chunk out of that, but usually long after the sales staff and definitely managers have moved on.


----------



## Chislenko (14 Jun 2021)

Lovacott said:


> I spent 7 years in Australia working in resources and you couldn't take a piss unless you were trained and qualified to do so.
> 
> That really hurt.




I would imagine not having a piss for 7 years would hurt!

The relief the day you left must have been enormous 😊


----------

